# dumb question on a stoeger condor



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

kinda a dumb question, but i recently aquired a stoeger condor. My dumb question is how do you detach the barrel part of the gun from the butt and the break. Never owned an O/U before and my side by side 20 has a little button. i sure could not figure the stoeger out


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Its been a while since I messed with stoeger but I think you take te foreend off then the barrels just slide out so to speak. I think theres a lever on the bottom of the fore end.


----------

